# 2014 Chevrolet Captiva LTZ Questions



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi guys, I just picked up a 2014 Chevrolet Captiva LTZ with 82,000 miles as a grocery getter, I still have the Cruze so don't worry lol. I had a couple questions since I tried searching a Captiva forum but the ones that are operating are dead.... No activity. Makes me appreciate this forum and it's members a little bit more

I learned that this version of the Captiva is an exact copy of the Saturn Vue model so in terms of parts, those would be available as well

My questions would be....

What are the 1st few things yall do maintenance wise and cosmetic wise when y'all purchase a vehicle?

How do I begin looking for parts with no active community, like tunes or strut bars, etc.....


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Check Amazon or Ebay for find performance parts but do brand research before you buy. I've never seen a modified Captiva. If it were my car and I wanted to change the appearance, I would tint the windows and put rims on it. As for maintenance at 82k, I would flush fluids, change the spark plugs and serpentine belt if they haven't been done, along with fresh headlight and taillight bulbs. I personally hate changing a headlight bulb unexpected.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

It’s a captiva... don’t mod it just maintenance it. I’d do all fluid flushes, maybe add a tranny cooler, nice stereo, carbon or ceramic window tint, good tires and just maintenance.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I don't expect to find too much for those - or even that generation of Saturn Vue, though maybe you can throw Red Line parts on it?

But I agree with the above - keep it well maintained, update the speakers, head unit, maybe a sub (looks like they make, in Europe, one that fits right on top of the load floor and blends right in.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies...

I know it's a Captiva lol I just would of liked to find some parts to improve on so!e things

The turn radius and u-turn radius is awful

Just ideas I would like are, new struts, lower it an inch, strut bars, new headlight bulbs, tune up


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

The Captiva community is a!most non existant lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's not surprising.

As far as suspension, I think anything from the last Vue Red Lines should fit - those had an inch drop with stiffer struts/springs - it'll all be labeled as FE3 suspension. It also appears that Bilstein actually makes B6 struts for the Saturn Vue, so I'd think those should fit (since they're labeled as for the Opel Antara, which both the 2nd gen Vue and the Captiva Sport are).


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> That's not surprising.
> 
> As far as suspension, I think anything from the last Vue Red Lines should fit - those had an inch drop with stiffer struts/springs - it'll all be labeled as FE3 suspension. It also appears that Bilstein actually makes B6 struts for the Saturn Vue, so I'd think those should fit (since they're labeled as for the Opel Antara, which both the 2nd gen Vue and the Captiva Sport are).


Thanks for the info!, will definitely look into this


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Cruzers, pardon my ignorance but is there anything i could do to in terms of buying, manufacturing ANYTHING to help the body roll?

i mean, i'm not trying to take any corners going 60 but a sharp turn at any speed in this thing feels sketchy with the body roll (has a feeling that you can easily tip over)

Strut bars? lowering it? anything?

preciate the advice


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> Hi Cruzers, pardon my ignorance but is there anything i could do to in terms of buying, manufacturing ANYTHING to help the body roll?
> 
> i mean, i'm not trying to take any corners going 60 but a sharp turn at any speed in this thing feels sketchy with the body roll (has a feeling that you can easily tip over)
> 
> ...


For body roll, larger stabilizer bars or strut bars will help the most.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Larger anti roll bars, stiffer springs can help but will also impact ride quality. Honestly first do maintenance, shocks and struts could be worn, sway bar bushings worn. It has 82k on it, I’m sure the suspension could use an overhaul.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on what I've found, the 2nd Gen Red Line improvements were nowhere near as extensive as what the 1st gen got. It sounds like it basically got stiffer/lower springs (it is an inch lower) on the same struts as the XR - I don't think the swaybars are any different (RockAuto doesn't list any replacement swaybars for the 2nd Gen Vue, so I can't confirm, but Vue forum posts seemed to imply that they were the same). Whiteline _does_ make stiffer swaybar end links, which could help (Moog's Problem Solver end links are also offered, and are definitely thicker/stiffer than stock - they were a popular upgrade on Cobalts - I run them with my SS/SC front bar).

However, also based on RockAuto, there _are_ FE3 struts available, but I am assuming that both the XR and Red Line use those. So if you replaced your struts, shocks and springs, you could, in theory, go with the FE3 struts/shocks and Red Line springs. At that point, I'd pick up the Bilstein B6s for the front and the FE3 shocks in the back (Bilstein does not appear to offer B6 shocks for the rear).

Now, it might still be a longshot simply due to the nature of the vehicle, but since it _is_ an Opel, there might be a few more parts across the pond that are available for the vehicle, but I can't really find anything.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Based on what I've found, the 2nd Gen Red Line improvements were nowhere near as extensive as what the 1st gen got. It sounds like it basically got stiffer/lower springs (it is an inch lower) on the same struts as the XR - I don't think the swaybars are any different (RockAuto doesn't list any replacement swaybars for the 2nd Gen Vue, so I can't confirm, but Vue forum posts seemed to imply that they were the same). Whiteline _does_ make stiffer swaybar end links, which could help (Moog's Problem Solver end links are also offered, and are definitely thicker/stiffer than stock - they were a popular upgrade on Cobalts - I run them with my SS/SC front bar).
> 
> However, also based on RockAuto, there _are_ FE3 struts available, but I am assuming that both the XR and Red Line use those. So if you replaced your struts, shocks and springs, you could, in theory, go with the FE3 struts/shocks and Red Line springs. At that point, I'd pick up the Bilstein B6s for the front and the FE3 shocks in the back (Bilstein does not appear to offer B6 shocks for the rear).
> 
> Now, it might still be a longshot simply due to the nature of the vehicle, but since it _is_ an Opel, there might be a few more parts across the pond that are available for the vehicle, but I can't really find anything.


WOW, thank you and everyone that replied.

I really appreciate the advice, suggestions and support. I do like cars but I am not very mechanically inclined, i get lost when people start throwing out specific car parts lol

besides Rockauto, what other websites were you searching on? What's Redline and XR?

I will definitely keep this thread updated as i begin the process of ordering and installing parts. I'll post a pic soon as well of the Captiva.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

XR and Redline are trim levels. I believe the XR came with the V6, and the Red Line is the "sporty" version of the car (the Sky Redline, for instance, is the 2.0T, much faster version of the Sky roadster). The 1st gen Vue Red Line had a lot more going on for it compared to the regular Vues, but the 2nd gen wasn't that much different than the XR aside from having a manumatic mode and being an inch lower, as well as having unique fascias/wheels.

Vue (This one is a Green Line - the hybrid - but all non-Red-Lines looked similar):









Vue Red Line:









Summit Racing is where I found that Bilstein makes the B6 struts (B4 is stock replacement, B6 is a performance stock replacement, if that makes sense. B8 is for lowered applications and B12s are coilovers) for the Vue.

Otherwise, just a bunch of google searching for Vue Red Line or Opel Antara upgrades, since it's not a usual modding platform.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you for this information, I really appreciate it. My Captiva looks exactly like the gray one you posted. They are good short distance commuters 

My only complaint on the Captiva so far is the cornering/steering

the turn radius is not sharp enough and it has a very heavy body roll effect on corners/turns


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, it's not surprising, given the Captivas were fleet-only vehicles, and the Antara that it basically is, was introduced in 2006. It was built more to be comfortable and relatively competent for people who really weren't looking for a performance vehicle.

Still, it's an Opel so the interior is pretty nice for what it is, and it should happily get you from point A to point B.

Turn radius isn't something you'll be able to fix, but I think Bilstein B6s with Vue Red Line springs up front and Vue Red Line springs and AC Delco FE3 shocks out back, with Whiteline swaybar end links would probably be the most you can do - but every little bit helps!

I would say a lower profile tire, but you're running a 235/55R18 already, which really isn't all that tall of a sidewall, so I think you're good there.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Thank you for this information, I really appreciate it. My Captiva looks exactly like the gray one you posted. They are good short distance commuters
> 
> My only complaint on the Captiva so far is the cornering/steering
> 
> the turn radius is not sharp enough and it has a very heavy body roll effect on corners/turns


To be fair to the car, any vehicle with 80k on the suspension will have a good deal of body roll. At 80k those shocks are doing next to nothing slowing the springs action. Body roll isn’t bad if it’s a linear and controlled roll, bad shocks will let it jiggle like jello


----------



## MilesCRUZE (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi, you need to have an under chassis inspection like lower control arms, bushings, tie rods, axle bearings check before anything else. Go with the most basic and in choosing parts, I do either Moog or Mevotech. Try to read this good article for those parts, it will hep you in knowing what and where to buy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

txcruze26 said:


> Hi Cruzers, pardon my ignorance but is there anything i could do to in terms of buying, manufacturing ANYTHING to help the body roll?
> 
> i mean, i'm not trying to take any corners going 60 but a sharp turn at any speed in this thing feels sketchy with the body roll (has a feeling that you can easily tip over)
> 
> ...


I have only watched one of these, but it looks good to me.


----------

